# Software für Wohnzimmer PC



## oldputz1990 (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir jetzt einen PC fürs Wohnzimmer gekauft.

Ich möchte den PC statt dem Fernseher benutzen.

Man sollte ihn also zum Fernsehen, zum Aufnehmen, usw benützen können.

Ich habe mir schon mal LinVDR angesehen, was mir sehr gefällt.

1.) Kann ich, wenn ich VDR installiert habe, auch noch fernsehen, oder brauche ich da unbedingt einen Fernseher?

2.) GIbt es noch Alternativen zu Windows Media Center?

Danke!


----------



## huwi (24. Juli 2007)

HI

Ich hätte ne Antwort zu 2) ^^

Du musst nicht unbedingt die Media Center edition haben.... Wenn du XP home oder Profi hast istalliere einfach
Media Portal
auf deinem PC.

Dies macht XP Media Center überflüssig! 

MFG
HUWI


----------

